# Suche RdA Nethrazim-Horde



## Wrockel (8. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich würde wegen der neuen RdA-Regelung gerne wieder WoW spielen, einfach PN an mich oder hier unten ins Forum schreiben  danke


----------



## Wrockel (8. März 2012)

ACh ja: Email ist: Nolten.David@web.de

Hat sich geklärt, hab jetzt eine, vielen Dank


----------

